# Leopard Gecko in moist hide mostly



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey all. 

Bubbles has been spending most of his time in the moist hide he has. He always has. I am worried about RI. I have moved out from being in the middle to completely on the cool side and he is still using it the majority of the time. His warm side is 33C, should I drop it slightly in case it's too hot for him? He does use the hot side but never seen him there for extended periods of time. 

Thanks in advance  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Leo's are nocturnal and spend most of the day in a cool, damp place. Once it begins to get dark they will heat themselves up ready for the hunt. What temps on the cool end?


----------



## Lambretta (Dec 2, 2010)

My gecko doesn't really like it very hot is what I've found. She usually spends the day in the hot end and then she goes in her moist hide in the late afternoon and stays there until her light goes off. At first I thought she just likes sleeping on the soft moss.

You could try dropping down the temps a bit and see how he gets on.


----------



## WhiteTshirtRich (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you have a good hide on the cool side? I found with my gecko that she used the moist hide instead of my make shift rock-log hide so I bought another exo terra hide which gets used more often although she still uses the moist hide a lot, but now has the choice.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

My gecks have several hides and other forms of hides in the way of cork bark/plants......but id say 9 out of 10 of them prefer to use the moist hides  I wouldn't worry Bob.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool side 22C. The moist hide was in the middle and I moved it to cool end. Maybe he does prefer the hide rather than it being moist. I'll give it a go changing to a more secure hide and drop hot end a touch. Thanks folks  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Artisan said:


> My gecks have several hides and other forms of hides in the way of cork bark/plants......but id say 9 out of 10 of them prefer to use the moist hides  I wouldn't worry Bob.


Really? That's good to hear  Thanks  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Same as artisan, always in the moist hide- must be the comfy bedding. I tend to keep the hide dead centre best of both worlds.


----------

